# Good newbie buy at B&Q today



## ukcommando (Jul 28, 2015)

Just went browsing and bought a couple of supplies all for £24, they had a nice beercan chicken holder for £8 might go back for that lol













IMG_0610.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 28, 2015


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 28, 2015)

Sainsburys were selling their cheap and cheerfull chicken holders off for £2.25 last week. Had to do a little hand bending to fit a beer can in but its easy to do.


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 28, 2015)

nearest one to me is 30 miles away


----------



## smokewood (Jul 28, 2015)

If you can, try to invest in a better quality of charcoal or briquettes depending on what you prefer.  A lot of the cheaper briquettes have binders in them which can taint your food.  A lot of members seem to use the Aussie heat beads which have gained in popularity over the years.  They are a bit more expensive but they burn longer and give a more reliable temperature.

If you prefer lumpwood charcoal try to get "restaurant Grade" charcoal as the lumps are a lot bigger, some of the chunks can be as big as your hand, they burn for longer than conventional charcoal and you get a better burn.  The popular ones are Big K or the restaurant charcoal that is in a blue bag.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

The restaurant grade bag colour has changed to Mauve now in Makro!


----------

